# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Allow Posting in Gold Seller Reviews

## mightychieftain

I am not sure why I cannot post in the gold seller reviews section, but I think this restriction should be removed. Even though I am not the most active poster, have a lot of rep, or am a contributor. I have experience with 3 or 4 different gold/powerlevveling sites. I wanted to share this information with the community, but I was restricted from making new topics or replys in this section. I am not even aware of what is needed to allow me to gain this privelage. This is just my suggestion that you remove posting restrictions and if this is not removed can I be directed to someone/somewhere I can view the posting restrictions of all forums.

----------


## Apoc

> I am not sure why I cannot post in the gold seller reviews section, but I think this restriction should be removed. Even though I am not the most active poster, have a lot of rep, or am a contributor. I have experience with 3 or 4 different gold/powerlevveling sites. I wanted to share this information with the community, but I was restricted from making new topics or replys in this section. I am not even aware of what is needed to allow me to gain this privelage. This is just my suggestion that you remove posting restrictions and if this is not removed can I be directed to someone/somewhere I can view the posting restrictions of all forums.


4 is not alot of rep. And you are not a contributor. Look at your user group. (Leecher)

----------


## Hallowsend

Apoc, he said he isn't any of those things...

----------


## KuRIoS

and chances are that the company that you have tried already has a post... so no need to create a new one

----------


## Ermok

That's what I was about to say hallows

----------


## Apoc

> Apoc, he said he isn't any of those things...


Oh I humbly apologize!

----------

